# Front I/O Wiring Help Needed



## dom99 (Jun 2, 2011)

Hi

I am currently in the middle of swapping out the insides of my Dell Studio XPS 435MT into a new CM Enforcer case and need some help in the wiring.

The board is mATX form factor and all connections seem to be standard but I have never connected a motherboard up before and dont know what goes where in regards to front IO panel for this case. Here are a few links;

Motherboard manual and conections;
http://support.euro.dell.com/support/edocs/systems/435mt/en/sm/techov.htm

Case manual and connections pg15;
http://www.cmstorm.com/files/CMStorm_Enforcer_Manual.pdf



Could anyone please explain in detail how they would connnect as I really dont know. Also where do the connections like the power and reset buttons, HDD and CPU LEDs plug into?

Any help would be much appreciated, I dont want to balls this one up!

Thanks


----------



## kciaccio (Jun 2, 2011)

The wires from your case will have makings at the end, like RS for reset switch, PWR for power ect.

Plug them into the 15

front panel connector (FP1) in order that your motherboard instructions say.


----------



## micropage7 (Jun 2, 2011)

the easiest is look at your board pins it usually marked with pwr, rst, hdd, pwr led
just plug it according the front panel cable
bout led if it aint turn on you may switch the + cable


----------



## dom99 (Jun 2, 2011)

Ok I see, but on the front panel connector on the motherboard how do I know what pins do what? because Dell just use a single plug with all connectors


----------



## Zyon (Jun 2, 2011)

ASUS also does that with some of their products, instead of figuring out which one connects to which you connect to the white slot and then simply connect that to the motherboard.

The motherboard should say it, 15min layout always have plugs going from left to right for +/- or power/ground.


----------



## dom99 (Jun 3, 2011)

My motherboard instructions do not list which pins go where, I have the following pins to connect to the front panel connector;


Power Switch: 1 plug, 2 pins

HDD LED: 1 plug, 2 pins

Power LED -: 1 plug, 1 pin

Power LED +: 1 plug, 1 pin


Any ideas how I can find out which order they connect in with this motherboard


Motherboard manual and conections (15 FP1);

http://support.dell.com/support/edocs/systems/435mt/en/sm/techov.htm

Thanks


----------



## sneekypeet (Jun 3, 2011)

It helps if you can find the motherboard make and model versus the pc name. usually you can find the info you need from the actual motherboard maker and not the pc builder.


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 3, 2011)

Better yet, take a picture of the front panel header.

Then one wit hthe factory header installed.

Heck, I'd even pull al lthe switches and stuff out of the Dell case to figure it out.


----------



## dom99 (Jun 4, 2011)

I will post some pics on monday if I still havent found an answer, monday is the day i am doing it all, should be straight forward if i can get this bit sorted. The motherboard is a Dell inc one but it is made for dell by Foxconn and is a standard mATX although not listed on the foxconn website. Things will be clearer on monday when I get to see it for myself.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jun 4, 2011)

Can you tell me what the specs of the board are?

Chipset even? I just need to get a board that is similar and the layout is likely the same


----------



## dom99 (Jun 4, 2011)

Here are some specs;

Dell Studio XPS Core i7 Socket 1366 Motherboard R849J 0R849J

General Information

The motherboard is also commonly called a main board, system board, or logic board. The motherboard holds many of the crucial components of your system like the CPU and Memory, while providing connectors for other peripherals like your speakers. We make it simple to replace your faulty motherboard or upgrade it for better performance capabilities. With one of our Genuine Dell Replacement Motherboards you can get back up and running quickly and economically!!

Features/Specifications

* Chipset
o Intel X58+ ICH10
* Processor
o Intel Core i7-920 Processor (8MB L3 Cache, 2.66GHz)
o Intel Core i7-940 Processor (8MB L3 Cache, 2.93GHz)
* Memory
o 6x 1066 MHz or 1333 MHz DDR3 Memory Sockets
o 12gb Max Total
* Audio
o Integrated 7.1 channel, High Definition Audio with S/PDIF support
* Expansion Capabilities
o 3x PCI Express x1
o 1x PCI Express x16
* Peripheral Interfaces
o 1x RJ45 Ethernet/LAN Port
o 4x back-panel USB 2.0–compliant connectors
o 1x Back Panel and 1x Front Panel IEEE 1394 (Firewire) Connector
o 6x back panel connectors for 7.1 Surround
o 1x S/PDIF Connector
o 1x eSATA Connector
* Motherboard Part Number
o R849J


----------



## Zyon (Jun 4, 2011)

IF (and only IF) Dell motherboards follow the standard 15pin front panel, this is how you would do it:

|PLED+|PLED-|   | SPEAKER 4-pin |
|HDD+ | HDD-|  |POWER|Ground|  |RESET|ground|

Others are empty space which uses no pins.

Notes:
1. Some cases with PLED+ and PLED- separated (1 space apart), don't try to connect if your case only has a PLED connector where both are next to each other (but you will be fine since your - and + are separated)
2. Note that some boards say IDE instead of HDD but it's the same thing and will work with any harddrive)
3. Some of the speaker 4-pins are separated from the front panel part, but generally the layout is always power LED on top and HDD LED on bottom followed by power/ground and reset/ground
4. Usually the case connector with the white writing faces up for power LED, all others connect with the word side face down (triangle side usually connects to the corresponding ground).
5. If it doesn't work then just reverse them and try turning on again.

EDIT: my wording sucks so just to give you an idea...


----------



## dom99 (Jun 4, 2011)

Thanks for your help but the motherboard diagram shows a connector with 9 pins here (part 15) and I have 6 pins to put in it (excluding the reset) http://support.euro.dell.com/support/edocs/systems/435mt/en/sm/techov.htm

Im not sure if the diagram is 100% accurate on the amount of pins but I will find out on monday when I have a proper look.

Just wondering if I do wire up the motherboard incorrectly is there any chance of screwing the board? or will it just not work untill stuff is in the right place?


----------



## xBruce88x (Jun 5, 2011)

ah ha your in luck my friend. I have my old Foxconn board with me. I know foxconn makes a lot of stuff for dell. how do i know? when i built my previous rig the case was an old server with no front panel. I pulled one from a dell and it plugged in and worked perfectly. And i was a sytem admin for a dealership for almost 2 years... and they had nothing but dell. my board even seems to have all the plugs at the bottom edge of the board arranged the same way as your dell! I'll give you the pinout info.


----------



## dom99 (Jun 5, 2011)

That great thanks for the help! with the pin layout it should be easy enough!

Just wondering though if by chance the layout is not the same can I damage the board by wiring incorrectly?

Also the connectors on my case have the white writing on one side of the plug and on the other are barely visable symbols for each pin, a triangle with or without a small "s" above it, or a letter "G".

They go in this order with the white writing facing upwards, the actual pins facing down as if plugging into motherboard, and reading the pin symbols from left to right;


Power Switch: 1 plug, 2 pins - G, Triangle with s above it

Reset Switch: 1 plug, 2 pins - G, Triangle with s above it

HDD LED: 1 plug, 2 pins - G, Triangle with s above it

Power LED -: 1 plug, 1 pin - G

Power LED +: 1 plug, 1 pin - G


My question is which way round do they go

Your help is much appreciated thanks


----------



## Widjaja (Jun 5, 2011)

I have a Foxconn Motherboard and the coloured wires go on the left (+) hand side while the white go on the right (-). 

Otherwise it's pretty easy to find which way they go.
Just plug in everything then power up the machine.
If the HDD and or PWR LEDs do not work switch them around.
It doesn't matter which way the PWR switch and RESET switch go.
Either way works just fine.

BTW don't bother about the G, as it's irrelevant although can be a concern for the new techie.

Usually G would stand for Ground or Earth wire but usually with a black wire.
But in this case it appears to be nothing of concern.


----------



## dom99 (Jun 5, 2011)

Why would the ground only be a concern for the new techie?


----------



## Widjaja (Jun 6, 2011)

dom99 said:


> Why would the ground only be a concern for the new techie?



Because like yourself they wouldn't be too sure what the symbol means, so it ends up being a concern.
That's the only reason


----------



## dom99 (Jun 8, 2011)

Hi

I have finished wiring it up, but am a little nervous about turning it on incase I have done it wrong. If the wires are slightly wrong is there a risk of it blowing the motherboard?


----------



## dom99 (Jun 8, 2011)

Hi can i just have a reply about what is the worst that could happen? I am only concerned about the front IO like the power switch

ps 100th post!


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 8, 2011)

dom99 said:


> Hi can i just have a reply about what is the worst that could happen? I am only concerned about the front IO like the power switch
> 
> ps 100th post!



nothing i can think off, the power like LED's won't be affected if you put them in the wrong plugs and the switches jut won't work

i accidently plugged my On light to the HDD connector and it worked like that for ages


----------



## dom99 (Jun 8, 2011)

Ah no! nothing is happening!

Monitor is on standby, some little orange light is on the motherboard, but no power up when I press the power button or reset button

What to do??


----------



## Arctucas (Jun 8, 2011)

dom99 said:


> Ah no! nothing is happening!
> 
> Monitor is on standby, some little orange light is on the motherboard, but no power up when I press the power button or reset button
> 
> What to do??



If you have and ohmmeter or other continuity tester, bug out each pair of wires  on the Dell harness and label them.

Then check the location of each pair in the motherboard header connector to ensure you place the correct new chassis harness pair on the motherboard header.

Or, you could always by a new motherboard and ditch that Dell P.O.S.


----------



## dom99 (Jun 8, 2011)

Is it worth experimenting with the wires in different places or is that not a good idea?

I do not have an ohm meter


----------



## Widjaja (Jun 8, 2011)

Yeah just pull out all the connectors and plug the power button into each pair of pins.
Took a look at your Motherboard and it does appear to be the typical pin layout.

If you still have the old case, take a look at what wires go to the power button.
Since the old case basically had a plug which had all the wires going to it, you can trace them this way to find the two correct pins to power up your computer.

Same goes for the other things, like the reset, HDD and PWR LED.


----------



## dom99 (Jun 9, 2011)

Ok ive had a look and the ones im sure about are the power leds and hdd leds.

what is slightly odd is how the power switch is connected. bearing in mind my dell case didnt have a reset button, ill post a drawing of it in the morning to see if anyone can shed any light on it, night


----------



## dom99 (Jun 9, 2011)

This is a picture of the pins used, but considering there is no reset on my dell, Im not sure what that thin wire connecting two of the pins is used for, any ideas anyone?


----------



## Zyon (Jun 9, 2011)

Are you sure the power button connector is supposed to be plugged in vertically? I thought it should be left to right (with the white words facing 'up') and the bottom two (excluding one on the right) is the reset switch (with words facing 'down').


----------



## dom99 (Jun 9, 2011)

Yes the pin layout in the above diagram works perfectly. Very strange that the power switch is vertical but it seems to like it like that lol. I have ignored the reset for now and just got LEDS and power switch plugged in. very pleased with it although the 120mm fan on the back is a little loud so next thing is a 5.25" fan controller, plus an extra 200mm fan for the top. Oh and a new SATA cable the dell supplied one for the optical drive was too short.

Anyway thanks for all your input and if anyone is planning the same thing with this model dell studio xps 435mt then they now have the pin layout.


----------



## Widjaja (Jun 9, 2011)

dom99 said:


> This is a picture of the pins used, but considering there is no reset on my dell, Im not sure what that thin wire connecting two of the pins is used for, any ideas anyone?



Ok the thin single wire is most probably black and is the Ground or Earth but I don't think I recall ever seeing a layout for FP set this way.
And from what you have shown in the diagram it is looped from the negative wire on the power switch.

So now we know the top pin for the power switch is the positive and the bottom is the negative.

Pre built machines like DELL and HP can be notorious for this, making a standard PC case swap annoying..
I have had an issue with a customers PC pre made where one pin needs to be earthed or the Audio would not be recognized as connected on start up.
I think it was also the same for the USB.

The work around was to connect a wire from the pin to the chassis of the PC to get the motherboard to recognize it's earthed since it would be pretty much impossible to jam a wire into the negative of the power switch plug.

Possible solution A:-
So you will have to find a wire with a single pin connector and strip the earthing end to make connection with the chassis of the motherboard if the earth is needed for the power switch to function.

Possible Solution B:-
It maybe necessary to loop a wire from the negative to the earth, in which you will have to find some way to loop the wire from the negative connection for the power switch to function which will be a nuisance.

EDIT:-
I see I am late and you have it all worked out by tracing the old one.
It is most likely this motherboard does not have a reset switch function available.
I have noticed some motherboards by the likes of HP, ACER and DELL to have certain functions unavailable or even removed.
I think it may have been an ACER which was actually an ECS motherboard with the PCI-E slot removed, possibly due to a fault with the original ones made so ACER buys them cheap to fit into their machines.
Just like HP buying defective seagate drives with the bad sectors blocked off to fit into thier machines.


----------



## lssthnthr3 (Nov 9, 2011)

*Same old song and dance....*

Hello people.. I am a new member bringing up a somewhat old post.  I am having this exact same issue when trying to put my dell studio xpps 435mt into a new case.  Here is a link to new egg of the case....

Blackhawk Gaming Case by Rosewill

I have separate connectors for all of the aforementioned items...  Power button, hdd led, pwr led, and reset.. obviously the reset is nothing to be worried about here.  But when I give my PC power everything lights up for about 2 seconds and then goes into standby mode.  And I have tried many combos and none of them seem to allow me to power on my PC.  I tried both of the "solution pictures" posted in this thread and no luck.  I just want the damn thing to turn on.  Any ideas on how to get this crappy motherboard to cooperate?


----------



## Arctucas (Nov 9, 2011)

lssthnthr3 said:


> Hello people.. I am a new member bringing up a somewhat old post.  I am having this exact same issue when trying to put my dell studio xpps 435mt into a new case.  Here is a link to new egg of the case....
> 
> Blackhawk Gaming Case by Rosewill
> 
> I have separate connectors for all of the aforementioned items...  Power button, hdd led, pwr led, and reset.. obviously the reset is nothing to be worried about here.  But when I give my PC power everything lights up for about 2 seconds and then goes into standby mode.  And I have tried many combos and none of them seem to allow me to power on my PC.  I tried both of the "solution pictures" posted in this thread and no luck.  I just want the damn thing to turn on.  Any ideas on how to get this crappy motherboard to cooperate?



What motherboard is that?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 9, 2011)

lssthnthr3 said:


> But when I give my PC power everything lights up for about 2 seconds and then goes into standby mode.



Sounds like you have a short somewhere. Check the board tray and make sure you have all standoffs in the proper places.


----------



## teetime (Feb 17, 2012)

dom99 said:


> This is a picture of the pins used, but considering there is no reset on my dell, Im not sure what that thin wire connecting two of the pins is used for, any ideas anyone?



dom99, I just wanted to thank you for posting the image. I just moved my 435mt MB to a Cooler Master 912 HAF so I could upgrade to a GTX 550 gpu and 650 watt PS. The case, gpu and PS were about $220 at NewEgg. 

It was all straight forward except for connecting the front panel items to the MB. Since I have no use for the old Dell case I removed the original Dell 9pin connector (that connects to the MB block in your diagram) and used it in the new case. This resolved the jumper issue you mentioned. I left about 6 inches of wire on the original connector, and spliced them to the appropriate front panel wires in the new case, according to your diagram using "butt connectors" from Radio Shack - about $3.00 for a pack of 24. Before I made the actual splice I temporarily made all the connection by twisting the appropriate wires together and tested to be sure I had them right.

Another thing I plan to do when I get a free moment is cut the rear panel I/O plate from the old Dell and trim/file to fit into the new case.

I'm happy to get a little more life out of my 435mt. I use it primarily for video and photo editing. It is a whole lot quieter in the new case and hopefully I can hold off on a replacement for a couple more years.

Again, thanks for posting the connector diagram - there are a lot of posts around the web looking for this, but yours is the only response I found that got it right. I may not have attempted this if I hadn't found your diagram.

/jerry


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 17, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Better yet, take a picture of the front panel header.
> 
> Then one wit hthe factory header installed.
> 
> Heck, I'd even pull al lthe switches and stuff out of the Dell case to figure it out.



This is the easiest way, once we have the picture we can use the awesome MSpaint and label them for you as a guide


----------



## Richard Capewell (May 13, 2015)

I know this thread is old, but it comes up on a Google search for Dell Studio XPS 435MT front panel header wiring and helped somewhat in my recent transfer of the Foxconn DX58M01 Motherboard from this unit to a new Enermax Ostrog case.  The wiring stated so far does not allow reset switch, and I found a way to make this work along with power switch, HDD LED and Power LED.  Here's my wiring diagram:

..HDD LED +ve....*1*....*2*....Power LED -ve
...HDD LED -ve....*3*....*4*....Power Switch
.....Reset Switch....*5*....*6*....Power Switch
.....Reset Switch....*7*....*8*....Not Used
Power LED +ve...*9*....*X*....Not Connected


----------



## dunkirk (Aug 2, 2015)

Richard Capewell said:


> I know this thread is old, but it comes up on a Google search for Dell Studio XPS 435MT front panel header wiring and helped somewhat in my recent transfer of the Foxconn DX58M01 Motherboard from this unit to a new Enermax Ostrog case.  The wiring stated so far does not allow reset switch, and I found a way to make this work along with power switch, HDD LED and Power LED.  Here's my wiring diagram:
> 
> ..HDD LED +ve....*1*....*2*....Power LED -ve
> ...HDD LED -ve....*3*....*4*....Power Switch
> ...



I tried your wiring on my XPS 435MT mobo (with a Thermaltake V3 case). The power LED doesn't work with "+" on 9. I have to connect "+" to 8 instead. The reset button now works perfectly.

One issue is the power button loses the "long press to shutdown" function. Another issue is the power LED is still emitting light even after powering off. Here is my wiring:

.....HDD LED +.......*1*....*2*....Power LED - (a white wire in Thermaltake V3)
.....HDD LED -........*3*....*4*....Power Switch
.....Reset Switch....*5*....*6*....Power Switch
.....Reset Switch....*7*....*8*....Power LED + (a blue wire in Thermaltake V3)
Not Connected...*9*....*X*....Not Connected


----------

